# Steam-Guide: Sprache von Spielen sowie Steam umstellen und sichern



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

Steam bietet bei nahezu jedem Spiel die Möglichkeit, dessen Sprachversion zu ändern. Hierbei geht allerdings die bisher genutzte Sprachversion verloren und muss bei einem wiederholten Sprachwechsel erneut herunter geladen werden. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Fast alle AAA-Spiele und viele Indie-Produktionen, die über Steam angeboten oder verkauft werden, sind multilingual - üblich die Sprachen Englisch, Deutsch sowie Französisch, Italienisch und Spanisch. Die Oberfläche von Steam selbst ist ebenfalls mehrsprachig: Möchten Sie diese wechseln, so navigieren Sie sich über "Steam" und "Einstellungen" zum "Interface". Dort wechseln Sie die Sprache Ihrer Account-Oberfläche, was wichtig ist: Aktivieren Sie ein neues Spiel über Steam, so wird automatisch die Sprachversion installiert, die Ihr Account vorgibt. Möchten Sie die Sprache des Spiels ändern, so öffnen Sie per Rechtsklick auf den Titel die "Eigenschaften" und wählen im Reiter "Sprache" diese aus. Vorsicht: Steam löscht die jeweiligen Sprach-Dateien der bisher genutzten Sprachversion. Diese sind je nach Spiel unterschiedlich benannt und in unterschiedlichen Ordnern. Nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion für Anfragen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (30. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir vor kurzem ARMA 2 und Operation Arrowhead bei Steam gekauft und beides wurde komplett auf englisch installiert. Den Reiter "Sprache" gibt es im Eigenschaften-Menü nicht. Auch ingame habe ich keine Möglichkeit zur Sprachumstellung gefunden. Wie bekomme ich das nun auf deutsch?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Dezember 2011)

Gar nicht, laut Steam gibt's das nur in englisch - ergo kannst du die Sprache nicht umstellen.


----------



## KaterTom (31. Dezember 2011)

Okay,danke. Dann muss es halt in englisch gehen.


----------



## holybabel (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo, leider wird nicht auf das "sichern" der Dateien eingegangen. Gibt es außer dem "wegkopieren" der Dateien noch eine andere Möglichkeit die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe?


----------



## dochurt (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gar nicht, laut Steam gibt's das nur in englisch - ergo kannst du die Sprache nicht umstellen.


 Das ist nicht ganz korrekt, es werden neben Englisch auch noch Tschechisch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch angeboten und das größte Land in 
Europa Deutsch nicht, für diese Gags hasse ich Steam, bin da auch schon mehrfach drauf rein gefallen !!

Das lustige ist ja, dass es die Spiele auch auf Deutsch zu erwerben sind, bloß bei Steam nicht immer  Super dämliches Beispiel bei Steam ist 
auch Oblivion, wer sich die GOTY kauft hat es in Deutsch, bei GOTY Deluxe ist man an geschissen .....


----------



## Bhaal_Irenicus (2. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt Runaway A Twist of fate über Steam geholt, leider kein Deutsch dabei aber andere sprachen wie englisch, französisch und spanisch sind dabei. dabei hat das vom gleichen hersteller gemachte game The Next Big Thing sehr wohl deutsch dabei. sehr ärgerlich aber selbst schuld da ich beim kauf net genau hingeschaut hatte


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

*@ dochurt*

Laut Steam bietet ArmA2 NUR englisch. OA gibt's in anderen Sprachen, aber eben nicht auf deutsch - und das war seine Frage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> für diese Gags hasse ich Steam, bin da auch schon mehrfach drauf rein gefallen !!


Auch wenn es bitter ist: Vorher lesen und zur Sicherheit in einem Foren nachhaken hilft.


----------



## dochurt (2. Januar 2012)

Marc, ich kenne Steam ^^ Das Spiel ArmaII: Combined Oprations incl. Addon ist auch ArmaII in anderen Sprachen erhältlich, wie ich schrieb 

Ich weiß es daher, weil ein Kumpel es über Steam gekauft hat ....



> Auch wenn es bitter ist: Vorher lesen und zur Sicherheit in einem Foren nachhaken hilft.


Mittlerweile gibt es von Steam eine Meldung wegen der Sprache, es gab Zeiten da gab es sie NICHT !

P.S. Das ist nicht Bitter, dass ist Verarschung in meinen Augen  Was unterschiedet uns von den Franzosen, Spanier, Tschechen ??

Eine Frage die sich mir stellt, wer gibt welche Sprachen beim Verkauf über Steam denn Frei - Der Publischer ??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, meinem Kenntnisstand nach entscheidet der Publisher/Entwickler über Sprache, Patches oder auch den Preis. Im Falle von ArmA2 halt Retail kaufen, gibt's ja für einen *10er*.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Januar 2012)

Duke Nukem Forever - Zuletzt gespielt: 09.01.*2005*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2012)

Wird wohl eine falsche Systemzeit gewesen sein.


----------



## Nickles (30. November 2012)

Guten Tag,
Nach 320 Stunden Team fortress II habe ich mich jetzt einige Zeit dem Handel verschrieben.
Da weit über 90 % meiner Handelspartner English sprechen habe ich Team fortress II auf englisch umgestellt.
Wieso? Ganz einfach,die Englischen Namen von items sind andere als die Deutschen.
Leider lassen sich nicht alle Namen 1:1 übersetzen so dass ich oft erstmal Team fortress II minimieren muss und dann googeln muss 
So verpasse ich 50-70% der Trades weil mir ein anderer Englisch sprachiger Spieler zuvorkommt 
Das ist extrem deprimierend.
Leider hat sich bei der Umstellung der Sprache auf ENG nur der Sound,nicht jedoch der text geändert,  mein problem bleibt also bestehen 

Bitte helft mir =(

Ps: wer mir ne Lösung bringt krieg ein ref von mir hihi


----------



## crusherd (30. November 2012)

Nickles schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Nach 320 Stunden Team fortress II habe ich mich jetzt einige Zeit dem Handel verschrieben.
> Da weit über 90 % meiner Handelspartner English sprechen habe ich Team fortress II auf englisch umgestellt.
> Wieso? Ganz einfach,die Englischen Namen von items sind andere als die Deutschen.
> ...



Hi,
Schon versucht das Spiel über steam auf englisch umzustellen? Also über die Eigenschaften des Spiels. Kann man in den Sound-optionen englisch als Sprache auswählen?

Gruß
crusherd

EDIT: Lade Grad die englischen sprachdateien runter, kann aber erst am Nachmittag genaueres dazu berichten.


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2012)

dochurt schrieb:


> für diese Gags hasse ich Steam
> 
> Das lustige ist ja, dass es die Spiele auch auf Deutsch zu erwerben sind, bloß bei Steam nicht immer
> 
> Super dämliches Beispiel bei Steam ist auch Oblivion, wer sich die GOTY kauft hat es in Deutsch, bei GOTY Deluxe ist man an geschissen .....


 Weil du 3x so schön über Steam hergezogen hast, solltest du vll mal nachdenken warum ich nur diese Passagen zensiert haben.

Na? hast du es rausgefunden? Nein?
Ok

1. Es ist Valve, den Steam ist nur die Vertriebsplattform bzw. der Client
2. Valve macht nur das was der Publisher will
3. Wenn der Publisher sagt es gibt das Spiel nur auf Englisch dann gibt es das Spiel auch nur auf Englisch.

Hier z. B. wieso man COD:MW2 Uncut nicht mehr in DE aktivieren kann -> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Modern Warfare 2 Steam Key UNCUT in Deutschland?
Anders ist es mit der Sprache auch nicht 

Wieso sollte Valve also nun Schuld daran sein wenn die Publisher das so wollen? Wenn es dir also nicht passt dann kaufe die Spiele anderswo und nicht bei Steam 

Viele hier werden mir aber wohl beipflichten und zustimmen wenn es ihnen schlicht und einfach egal ist, weil sie so oder so alles auf Englisch haben


----------



## D.IKE.E (2. November 2013)

Nickles schrieb:


> [...]
> Leider hat sich bei der Umstellung der Sprache auf ENG nur der Sound,nicht jedoch der text geändert,  mein problem bleibt also bestehen [...]


Würd's gern auch anders haben bei mir, allerdings umgekehrt. z.Z. ist der Text auf Englisch, (Steam selbst ist auch Englisch). Die Sprache in TF2 ist Deutsch, weil ich dt. Sprache in den Eigenschaften vom Spiel in Steam eingestellt habe. Text bleibt aber englisch. Ist wohl an die Steam-Sprache gekoppelt?


----------



## Shona (2. November 2013)

D.IKE.E schrieb:


> Ist wohl an die Steam-Sprache gekoppelt?


Jap ist es und das wird sich auch nicht ändern den das ist bei allen Source Spielen so. Wenn du also das Spiel komplett in englisch haben willst dann kommst du nicht drum rum Steam auf Englisch zu stellen.
Falls du TF2 vor Jahren (vor Free2Play) gekauft hast, hat es auch einen schönen nebeneffekt den das ist der Cut weg


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2013)

bei manchen spielen (the walking dead (1)) gibt es auch sprach pakete die man sich runterladen kann das ersetzt bzw. ergentzt dann die sprachen


----------



## Nils_93 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist u.U. der falsche Thread hier, aber ich wollte nicht extra wegen einer Frage einen eigenen aufmachen....

Also, bei mir steht der Umzug von Steam an, ab auf eine neue HDD. Da ich wohl alles formatieren werde und alles neu downloade, wollte ich mal vorher wissen ob Steam auch die Spielstände/Savegames sychronisiert. Sodass ich dann quasi das Game aus der Cloud lade und dort weiter mache, wo ich auf der letzten HDD aufgehört habe.

Und wenn das nicht automatisch geht, wo kann ich denn die Spielstände sichern?

Mfg Nils


----------



## Gripschi (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

naja kopiere doch einfach Szeam auf die Neue.
Da geht nix schief. 

Lass danach aber die Registry reinigen.


----------



## Nils_93 (30. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja kopiere doch einfach Szeam auf die Neue.
> Da geht nix schief.
> ...


Hi,

danke für den Tipp. Aber das kopieren möchte ich nicht machen. Zum einen weil ich nicht alle Spiele wieder installieren will, zum anderen weil das jetzige System ein völlig anderes ist (Andere GPU z.B.) und ich keine Lust aufs gebastel habe. Daher wollte ich halt alles neu installieren.

MfG Nils


----------



## Gripschi (30. Oktober 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für den Tipp. Aber das kopieren möchte ich nicht machen. Zum einen weil ich nicht alle Spiele wieder installieren will, zum anderen weil das jetzige System ein völlig anderes ist (Andere GPU z.B.) und ich keine Lust aufs gebastel habe. Daher wollte ich halt alles neu installieren.
> 
> MfG Nils



Naja du kannst die die du nicht willst doch löschen...

Andere Hardware macht keine Probs bin von nen Athlon auf Xeon umgezogen. Spiele neu installiert und fertig. Sprich AIF einen komplett neuen Unterbau.

Insofern geht es auch so


----------

